# Oop's, carried in a school.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, a little ways anyway. I went to the school for a teachers/parent conference and walked right in with the little guy in my front pocket. As I started to go a little further it occured to me that I was still armed. I told my wife that I forgot something in the truck and headed out to put it away. My wife asked what I forgot. I just gave her the, "look" and she knew and said nothing else.

I guess this means I pretty comfortable with my carrying now.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, at least you didn't make KPD call out the SWAT unit!:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Kalispell HAS a swat team????????:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes they put a scope on the towns Red Ryder BB gun. (lol)


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Kalispell HAS a swat team????????:mrgreen:


Yes, we do, as a matter of fact.

Flathead County Sheriff has one, too.

We aren't Podunk, USA, ya know!:mrgreen:



tony pasley said:


> Yes they put a scope on the towns Red Ryder BB gun. (lol)


Oh, that's cold!:anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Been there and done that same thing more than once Toni. I just go on and do what I got to do and get out of there. Here in Florida you could be going hunting and have your shot gun in the back seat. If you get pulled over within 1,000 feet of a school they can take you to jail. If you have a permit they can't do nothing as long as you stay on the road and don't turn into the school. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I walked into the post office once carrying took about three steps then did a U turn and went back to the car.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Been there, done that. Can't say as I ever went back to the truck though. :smt083 :smt083 

When I was attending college 10+ years ago I carried every day to class. Knowing full well that if I was 'caught' my career at Purdue was over. My theroy was better kicked out of school than dead.....


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I walked into the post office once carrying took about three steps then did a U turn and went back to the car.


If some psycho had started shooting up the place after you walked back in, think how relieved you would be, knowing that you were not violating the law. :smt083

If you attack me, you attack all three of us: Me, Mr. Smith, and Mr. Wesson. They're out in the car. Wait here while I go get them.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> If some psycho had started shooting up the place after you walked back in, think how relieved you would be, knowing that you were not violating the law. :smt083
> 
> If you attack me, you attack all three of us: Me, Mr. Smith, and Mr. Wesson. They're out in the car. Wait here while I go get them.


Ya, I've thought about that.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Kalispell HAS a swat team????????:mrgreen:


We are a growing area. The SWAT team was called out just the other day. Luckily the didn't have to shoot because the black powder was wet.:smt082


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Don't feel embaressed about that the town nearest me still have to carry matches to relight the traffic light in town, both of the officers.


----------

